# Weather in Limone



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi, going to Limone, Lake Garda on Wednesday , anyone tell me what the weather is like at the moment, one website says sunny all week , another one gives rain?
thanks for your help


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

lol you post did make me smile.. will people not just look up the weather as you have done?
anyway hope it is lovely for you and you have a great time,

Maiden


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> lol you post did make me smile.. will people not just look up the weather as you have done?
> anyway hope it is lovely for you and you have a great time,
> 
> Maiden


 ha ha , was hoping someone near limone would see my post, after the dreadful weather we are having in uk, im desperate for some sun!


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

i garantee it will hot all week if not it will rain


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

well just got back from Limone, what a beautiful area and Mount Baldo was magnificent and yes Pudd 2 the weather was very hot, a great time had in a beautiful part of the world


----------

